# Programa BB5 Unlocker. Consulta.



## diegoja (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola comunidad, les hago una consulta: han probado para desbloquear celulares nokia (en mi caso el nokia 6131) el programa de dejan kaljevic BB5 unlocker version 1.0 ? Les ha funcionado? Hay algun problema en windows XP?
Sugerencias?
Otra cosa mas para este programa tengo entendido que hace falta un cable adaptador de RS232 a serie de nokia(sino me equivoco lo llaman FBUS), se lo puede armar en "casa" o lo tengo que comprar?
Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos. Diego.


----------



## plba00 (Oct 21, 2009)

socio ese modelo es un bb5, es decir q tienes q tener una box  profecional para poder leerle el pm , guardarlo, y debes de tener los emuladores jaf para poderle crear el pm desbloqueado y despues reescribirselo  
saludos 
postea cualquier inquietud


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 21, 2009)

Yo tengo pendiente un 6630 para liberar con ese programa. Necesitas el cable original dku-2 creo, y el teléfono tiene que ser uno aceptado por el programa, en la pagina oficial esta la lista. Por lo que me han contado si que funciona


----------



## plba00 (Oct 22, 2009)

no tienes q tener el dku-2 solo con el cable mochila del 6630  de la box haciendo el procedimiento  q ya explique, puedes desbloquearlo  
pq el 6630(rm-1) es un rap3gv2 este no hay q hacerle el pm desbloqueado sale directo por unlock por la Shortcut to JAF_Nokia_BB5_and_BB5Plus_201_FREE_by_Zulea, si tienes q guardar el pm es decir leerselo ok 
postea

a socio pero tienes q tener la n-box para q la uses como dongle
 saludos ok postea resultados


----------

